# Four of a Kind – Inshore 1/20/2013



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Since I hadn’t been back to Bing’s Landing in a while, I decided to launch the LT there on Sunday and see what sort of action I could find around Pellicer Flats.  As usual, the forecasted wind projections fell far short of the actual wind speed that morning and I found myself donning my raingear before heading North, into the howling gale and across a moderately white-capped ICW. 


I won’t go into great detail, except to say it was chilly and not very action packed for the first couple hours. However, once I forced my was back into the creeks against a ripping outgoing tide, I managed one keeper flounder before having to chase the last bit of water back out or risk getting stranded. 









Realizing that most of the fish and especially the flounder, which are what I was really after, were deep back in the marsh. I made a run to get ahead of the tide and then ground and scraped my way over some of the shallowest spots I’ve ever attempted in this boat so far. However, to keep a long story short, I’ll just say I only had to resort to the push pole once and the Gotta Fly performed amazingly well, although I was white-knuckling the steering wheel in several spots that seemed far too shallow to stay on plane over, yet somehow did.  Nonetheless, making it into the extreme northeast Florida backwaters at low tide always comes with a price, and it’s usually at the expense of your prop. There goes my top end… :









Once through, I was committed for the next couple of hours until the tide came back in, so I used the time to reel in thirteen more catches, including three more flounder, four trout and four redfish. 

















































Three of the flounder went in the cooler. I released all of the trout, including the two legal ones and none of the reds I caught measured, although I spooked or presented and had baits refused by about half a dozen legal reds. :-[

When the water came back in enough for me to get out, I fired up the motor and ran back to the ICW, then turned south past Bings and headed to my in-laws’ place. They live on a residential canal nearby in Palm Coast, so I tied-up at their dock and delivered a pair of fresh-caught flounder right to their door. 

A few minutes later I was back at Bings and ready to load up and head home. All in all, not too bad of a day…


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That prop shot is awesome Jeff. Way to take it where the fish are.


----------



## Ajrevels (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice fish sounds like you had a blast. Wanted to go but bailed at last minute due to wind. What bait were you throwing?


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Now here's a man who knows how to fish and how to stay on the good side of the in-laws!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks guys! It was a fun day for sure, and mom-in-law is always happy when I bring her flounder. Dad-in-law not so much, since he has to clean them. ;D


> What bait were you throwing?


Well, there is almost no better artificial bait for flatties than the old standby 3" Gulp shrimp in new penny, so that's what I was tossing.


----------



## Ajrevels (Sep 13, 2012)

Cool man thinks for the info havnt had a lot of luck with new penny but caught three keepers two weekends ago on the natural color. A lot of people through that color. I'm gonna give it another shot.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Cool man thinks for the info havnt had a lot of luck with new penny but caught three keepers two weekends ago on the natural color. A lot of people through that color. I'm gonna give it another shot.


I hear ya and I too prefer natural, except when targeting flounder.


----------

